# New Braid Working Great!



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I received the always welcome gift of new fishing gear from Paw. 
Seaguar Smackdown 15lb test braid. Put it on my spinning gear. 15lb test. .165mm or 4lb mono diameter. Been using various types of braids for years and after 3 trips out, several fish, snags, rocks, sticks etc...so far its the best braid I have ever used hands down. Very Thin, very limp, very smooth, and the sensitivity to me is better than I have ever used. Granted I have this on a gloomis bronzeback which is very sensitive but the slightest rock, weed or bite is easily felt and the bites have been an obvious THWACK. Casts way further than I am used to with other braids. I have used some of the slick styles of braids that do add casting distance but they seem to break way easier than their test rating and fray alot. I have been snagged in several rocks and stumps and I have been able to straighten the jig hook or shake the bait free every time except one when I was not paying attention and wedged a jig in some rocks. Then on a steady pull the jig broke off at the knot at the bait on the leader which was 15 lb seaguar red label fluorocarbon. Which is exactly what you want to happen in that situation. From what I have seen 20 lb could work on a spinning reel no problem. The only thing that is messing me up is I cant see the line very well like my old braid to see where it is entering the water cause its thinner and darker than I am used to with my older braid. Hope they make a hi-vis version. I know its early but for now I am WAY impressed. If it still works this well after 10-20 more trips I will be buying more.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Always a better, new, improved mouse trap. What kind of a knot are you using at your snap. On some of these new super braids most of the good old knots won't hold.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I use a fluorocarbon leader alot because the water near me tends to be clear so I just join the braid to the leader with a back to back uni knot.
The other reviews I have read on this product say it ties well and they are pretty impressed with it also.

Here is one review
http://www.wired2fish.com/seaguar-smackdown-braided-line-review/

The thing I cant quite explain is the increase in sensitivity. I figured you could not get any better over other braids but it just feels way different.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I too am really impressed with the 6# seaguar smackdown. Been using it since this past spring. Agree with everything you said and was also impressed with it's resistance to abrasion. I tried it and the Suffix 832 braid. was happy with both but overall the seaguar definitely outshined the suffix.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Looked it up on there web site and it sure has a "nice" price tag.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Looked it up on there web site and it sure has a "nice" price tag.


Yes it does carry a hefty price tag.

I already bought this line for myself and haven't put in on my reels yet, but I will. It is, at this early evaluation, better than any braid I have fished to date and I have used a lot of them.

Josh and I fished last Sunday at Rocky Fork and I made a few casts with his. Also, he caught 10 + fish, I caught none and I am going to blame it on the line


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I bought mine after someone else on this site evaluated it. I've got no complaints about it at all. Like others have said I will use it and as it starts to weaken I will put in on another spinning reel with the weak part attached too the bail. Found mine online at a descent price. Well worth the price!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Joshy, based on your review I'll be picking up a spool over the off season to try out next Spring. I'm not surprised that a line made by Seaguar gets such a rave review though. I've been using their fluorocarbon and standard mono filament lines for a few years, and I absolutely love them. Their only line I wasn't impressed with, was their highly touted InVisX. To me it just doesn't make the grade.

Joshy, if in the future you could report back on how the line color is holding up, it would be greatly appreciated. 

And just a "maybe" kind of thought on why the line seems more sensitive. I've always found that thinner lines are more sensitive. Less material to absorb vibration maybe? One other "maybe" thought. Perhaps Smackdown is more tightly wound. More tightly wound ... better vibration transmission? 

Either way, a spool of 65# test Smackdown is in my future. Thanks for the great review.

BTW ..... if anyone is looking for a really good standard mono filament line, you may want to take a look at Segaur's Senshi mono filament line. It is top notch stuff.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't get that over here or I would have try it. The selection here aren't quite as good as I want it to be. And man, they are expensive! $50-100 per 100yds... 
So far I have tried Varivas, Sunline, and Japanese Rapala. They aren't the smoothest to cast. The one I am really liking is the Sufix Versa. Very abrasion resistance, smooth and can cast a ways...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm

heres a link to a long discussion of lines including braid. It includes this guys independent tests and opinions. Its interesting to look at but I would go with personal experience before believing everything on here. More things to consider....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the review Joshy. at 15 # to 4 diameter I will have to give it a shot. I've been using Seaguar flouro for leaders and like it quite a bit for durability and knot strength.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

put ten lb seaguar on today and gave it a try. Took me forever to get a knot tied. Ended up going with a Palamar. Put 150 yrds on the spool and still was room for more. This stuff has the thickness of human hair. Had no problems with casting it today. Cant get over the dia. How thin it is.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

If your just using that high priced line for casting there's no reason to put on 150 yards of it. Put some cheap line on for a backing then maybe??? 75 yards of the good stuff. That way you have enough for at least 2 reels.
Measure the yardage off on your front lawn, back lawn, baseball grass, just don't do it on your driveway.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the test continues...So far its behaving like you would expect it to. About 6-7 trips out now the line has lost a pretty good amount of its dark green color. I did have a break off on a snag. Once again took a lot of strength on a steady pull to get it to break off, this time the braid broke at the knot to the leader rather than breaking the 15lb fluoro leader. As far as feel and fighting fish im still extremely happy with it. Saugeye action the other night was hot and working jerkbaits going 100 percent by feel I had no problem detecting bites and getting the bait down in the water column. 

One slight issue that crept up that I have not experienced before was a bit of an issue with the trebles on the bait tangling up on the cast. There was a decent amount of cross breeze but not enough to cause this. It would tangle with the first treble on the jerkbait (suspending rogue) and also on another hardbait fairly often. I was using a small snap to attach the baits. This was all happening after dark so its possible I was doing something strange with my cast but it seemed to be the line causing this. My theory is that since it is thinner it has less drag while moving through the air so it does not pull on the nose of the bait as much, which means longer casts (I can bomb a bait with this line!) but less resistance on one end of the bait could allow the bait to tumble in the air more allowing the front hook to snag the line as it does. One jerkbait I was using has a weight transfer system for longer casts and to prevent the bait from rolling during the cast. I did not use this bait for an extended period but it did not seem to have the issues with line tangling like the rogue did. Maybe someone who uses very thin braids can tell me if they have ever had an issue like this with tangling during the cast.

I gave the remainder of my spool to someone I knew would give it a very very thorough test. Fishslim get to it!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have issues when casting with that cross breeze. The line gets bowed so much while the bait is in the air that some how the lure turns and gets the front hooks snagged on the line.
I use the Sufex 832. Mono 8# did not give me that kind of trouble.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have issues with rouges catching the line period. Especially in a breese. When it starts happening alot to me i just pay more attention to how im casting.. never have it happen wiyh easy to cast baits like xraps,and xcalibur twitch shads...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Seagaur makes a braid now huh?

Have been a die-hard power pro fan since the beginning; can't bring myself to even try a spool of another brand.

That said Seagaur is the best (floro) money can buy; i'd have to think their braid would be of similar quality. Def will try a spool or two


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Been a diehard fireline fan on my spinning, jig fishing setups. This looks worth a try. I can see the thinner diameter increasing sensitivity.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ress said:


> I have issues when casting with that cross breeze. The line gets bowed so much while the bait is in the air that some how the lure turns and gets the front hooks snagged on the line.
> I use the Sufex 832. Mono 8# did not give me that kind of trouble.


Tie in a leader of either mono or flouro. Doesn't have to be very long. The braid is just so limp that it makes the hard bend to the hooks easier. I love the feel of braid with jigging/casting spoons and blade baits, but if I don't tie in a fluorocarbon leader, it's an absolute nightmare keeping the line off the hooks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fishing a spillway today the wind was pretty fierce. The Braid that I was using didnt stand a chance. Within three or four casts I had a birds nest and I put the pole away. I was using the seagur 10lb that is hair thin. My 10lb fire line kept going with nary a problem.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had only good results using Power Pro Original #20 on an open face spinning reel. Great sensitivity and LOOOOOOOOOOOONG casts. On occasion the line will wrap around the hooks of some of the bigger hard lures I'm using but only those that are lighter or don't have a weight transfer type system. Anything that I could cast like a bullet before on Mono or Co-poly does the same with the PPO. I use a Uni Knot to tie on snaps and swivels; Snell Knots for any EWG or work hooks for rigs; Palomar or Double Palomar as needed for other stuff. I'll add a couple of small drops of super glue on the knot to help with any slight slippage or fraying, it makes a difference.

Power Pro Knot Guide.

http://www.merricktackle.com/home-images/powerpro-knots/knots.html

Kurt Dove Video on Snell Knot with braided line.

http://www.bassedge.com/media/show/Pro+Tips+-+Kurt+Dove+on+increasing+hook+penetration


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I t have been using the Seagar Smackdown braid for a few months now. I have been pretty happy with it. I did find though that while it does stand up to its "test rating" that is about it. It is smaller in diameter than other braids of the same test but it is not as strong in most instances. I have tested most of the popular braids and have found powerpro to be the strongest (I use 10# braid for most of my spinning setups) and have tested most to compare different attributes. The seagaur breaks right at 10# right at the knot. Powerpro breaks at 14# also right at the knot. So while the seagar is smaller, it is also not as strong. I still prefer it to Power Pro though. It is much smoother, better casting and just handles better al the way around. I also use nanofil but I'm not really happy with it. I find its frays too easy and while it is thin it is also weaker than other braids of comparable test ratings. next year all my spinning reels will be spooled with Seagar.


----------

